# Blowjob Cramps...



## mal (Apr 7, 2010)

peace...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2010)

George Bush Blowjob Cramp


----------



## elvis (Apr 8, 2010)

they're both douchebags.  so kudos to both of you.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2010)

John Boehner Blowjob Cramp....hey, this is fun


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2010)

Sarah Palin.......Oh, nevermind what she is doing


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2010)

Rush Limbaugh.....Blowjob Cramps


----------



## mal (Apr 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> George Bush Blowjob Cramp



Looks like algore Wins... Cause he's got Dialation Game. 

That must be your lil' dick (43) was Suckin' _with those thin little bird lips _of his..

_You gotta cup the Balls!..._



peace...


----------



## mal (Apr 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> they're both douchebags.  so kudos to both of you.



I Apparenlty made somebody Cranky!... 

Thanks, elvis!



peace...


----------



## mal (Apr 8, 2010)

And the Old Joke was this...

Keep in Mind, this was Junior High in the Filthy 80's...

Political Correctness was NOT around...

Ready?...

---

Question: *Do you Know what this is?...*






Usual Response: *No.*

Follow up: *Blowjobber's Cramp, get it?...*

Usual Response: *Yeah, I get it.*

Follow up: *FAG!*



peace...


----------

